# Video playing software - multi display



## tomed101 (Oct 7, 2007)

I am looking for software to basically cue up videos on a computer with a dual head graphics card, and play them on the secondary display. I have been using programs designed for a single display but the problem with them is they place the control buttons over the video, usually at the bottom that dissapear after a few seconds. So basically I want to be able to control the video from display and have it play on another. 

Thanks
Tom


----------



## Footer (Oct 7, 2007)

Though I have not done it, I believe that using the "presenter display" in powerpoint 2007 you should be able to do that. Another great option is using media shout, it handles video pretty well and is meant for use on dual display computers.


----------



## TupeloTechie (Oct 7, 2007)

ArKaos is pretty pricey, but it will most likely do what you want.
http://www.arkaos.net/software/vjd_description.php

The midi version is cheaper.


----------



## tomed101 (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks guys. I might try media shout.

Tom


----------



## PhantomD (Oct 26, 2007)

If you want to pay, use MediaShout - easily the best out of a number which I have tried. Freepath is another option but I found that to be so easy to use that it was mind-dumbing.

If you're a church and want free, try ZionWorks.

Paid-for church software could include EasyWorship.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Raktor (Oct 29, 2007)

We used a licensed version of Easy Worship for our worship services - one of the best pay-for pieces of presentation software out there for that sort of thing.

It lets you get snippets from DVDs, imports powerpoints, plays normal videos and does song lyrics and scriptures. Definitely focused on a worship type environment though. The dual display is the key functionality of it, and is what made my job managing multimedia so much easier.


----------



## 00AVD (Oct 29, 2007)

PhantomD said:


> Freepath is another option but I found that to be so easy to use that it was mind-dumbing.


I checked out the Freepath site but although there's an FAQ for existing issues, they say you have to register and wait for the new free version! ???


----------



## PhantomD (Nov 8, 2007)

Don't say I do nothing around here!
I have updated the old Freepath installer onto my web hosting.
Click here...


----------



## mbenonis (Nov 8, 2007)

QLab can do this - the Pro Video Cue is $149, but you can try it for free.


----------



## loki (Nov 9, 2007)

Yeh Easyworship will do what your asking and much more, its a nice powerful piece of software that is also qite easy to use.


----------



## sloop (Nov 15, 2007)

AVS player will do that and it's free....... 

http://www.avsmedia.com/DVDPlayer/index.aspx


----------



## kwotipka (Feb 1, 2008)

I am starting to use Pro Video Player (Mac Only):

http://www.renewedvision.com/pvp.php

It is a bit pricey (USD $999 for the Highres version). I chose to bite the bullet and go with this because I have seen so many people using it for mission critical applications. The interface is pretty easy to navigate and I haven't hit any limitations yet.

Had an issue with the registration code and tech support was on it in about 4 hours.

I'll let you know how it turns out.

kw


----------



## SoftJanis (Feb 13, 2008)

Hey!
I do have a theatre play with live acting. There are few video backgrounds, one projector at the time, only. The actor timing might be different from performance to performance, therefore I have to have control to fade out and start to play next previously prepared video file.
There will be assistant, who will do playback timing. Should not be too complicate.
I have heard that exist different computer software for playing back video to projector/s.
2 questions:
*should theatre buy MAC or PC? 
* what software to go for?
Thanx!


----------



## Eric (Feb 13, 2008)

Take a look at Isadora: http://www.troikatronix.com/isadora.html


----------



## TimMiller (Feb 15, 2008)

Believe it or not, you can set up windows media player along with powerpoint (i know 97, 98, 2003, and 2007) to do exactly this. I also use divx player on my laptop because it runs faster and its free will also do exactly what you want it to also. It shows the video playing on your computer screen with all the video controls and then it also shows just the video on any display set up as monitor 2.


----------



## bobgaggle (Feb 25, 2008)

SoftJanis said:


> Hey!
> 
> *should theatre buy MAC or PC?
> * what software to go for?
> Thanx!




Don't start the mac/PC thing, too many burned bridges 
but I'm with TimMiller, this setup works pretty well


----------



## len (Feb 28, 2008)

I can't tell you about software, but I've used the newer Numark system http://www.numark.com/video and it's fairly decent. It has some good transitions and was stable the one time I used it.


----------



## dbaxter (Jun 25, 2008)

Cue Player Premium Plus will also do video from two video cards - one for control and one for the projector. You can fade in/out and pause the videos as well as display still images. It's an addon option to the sound control program. It can also send control signals to a second computer to run another projector for two projector shows.


----------



## wadeace (Aug 22, 2008)

if your on a mac you can check out que lab my td showed it o me, and wow i cant believe its free. 

since I'm a pc only guy, i cant use it.
i hope someone could tell me of a piece of software for the pc that dose the same.


----------



## scottmcleod (Sep 12, 2008)

wadeace said:


> if your on a mac you can check out que lab my td showed it o me, and wow i cant believe its free.
> 
> since I'm a pc only guy, i cant use it.
> i hope someone could tell me of a piece of software for the pc that dose the same.



QLab is the best thing I've ever spent money on, period, bar none.

I used QLab for EVERY show in my theatre last year. Not one crash during a show. (only during programming if I did something stupid, like create a recursive cue... OOPS!)

I'm not going to sit here and preach, but all I'm saying is that my booth has 2 Macs (Mackie TT24 Control & SFX (QLab + Midi), A Projection Controller (also running QLab + Video), and my personal laptop, which acts as a backup for both, in the case that crap hits the fan)

... and 2 PC's in it. The 2 PC's are: Strand 300, and Strand 300 Backup.

'nuff said?

The guys at QLab have never taken more than 24 hours to solve a problem, and once I even had a SUPER critical issue, and they called me to help me resolve it.

Oh, and stuck on PC? Ditch it. You'll be happier on a Mac. If you need "pc". Dual-boot your mac (not hard), then install a copy of Parallels for 59.99$, which will let you boot your WinXP partition inside of a window while running OSX. That's how I use the Mackie TT24 software on my iMac while running QLab for the sound effects.


----------



## soundlight (Sep 12, 2008)

Qlab Video is amazing. I third Qlab, it's amazingly powerful for the price.

Oh, and that's coming from a PC guy - I'm willing to go to a mac in order to use Qlab, and have been seriously considering saving up for a Minimac just to run Qlab and other such show control stuff on.


----------



## elite1trek (Sep 13, 2008)

Qlab

Thats all


----------



## ScottT (Sep 13, 2008)

elite1trek said:


> Qlab
> 
> Thats all



He's right. Its amazing just got our pay version. Works very well as long as you have a Mac


----------



## Herr_Sprecker (Sep 14, 2008)

I haven't had a chance to fully test its maximum capabilities, but the latest version of Sound Cue System (V. 10.1.2) will also run videos, with some nice routing options.

I'm currently working a show which involves multiple still images. At the moment, we are using 2 different projectors (2 different brands as well) running from independent PCs. We had tried to run both off a single PC that has a multiple-send video board, but met with difficult results in routing the images scripting between the two systems.

Based on the increasing use of projections, I'd like to start investigating a better system, a combination of software and hardware, that would allow 1 to 4 projector capability, still images or video, audio routing, and independent control of each projector output, like a sequencing/cueing software system. If anyone has suggestions about equipment for the video routing/control boards and software suggestions, that would be very helpful. It would be particularly helpful if you know basic prices. A few of the video/image software programs I have looked up refuse to tell me how much they cost without downloading the demo or calling a distributor. Thanks!


----------



## wadeace (Sep 15, 2008)

scottmcleod said:


> Oh, and stuck on PC? Ditch it. You'll be happier on a Mac. If you need "pc". Dual-boot your mac (not hard), then install a copy of Parallels for 59.99$, which will let you boot your WinXP partition inside of a window while running OSX. That's how I use the Mackie TT24 software on my iMac while running QLab for the sound effects.



dude I'm sorry but i love my pc, and one program is not going to make me change, there is so much more i can do with windows than i can on mac. i may be the last of a dieing bread but i love windows. now I'm not saying that macs don't have there strengths but i prefer my pc.


----------



## DaveySimps (Sep 15, 2008)

Now now, that's not start the MAC vs. PC debate again. 

~Dave


----------



## wadeace (Sep 15, 2008)

sorry,
it was late and hot, the ac in my house broke, and i was tired. i was in a rely ranty mood.

you might want to check out The Church Media Community they have sections on control software like easy worship, as well as a thread listing many free options.


----------



## Herr_Sprecker (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm really trying to avoid the free options, and this will not be for a church environment. This is going for a theatre environment, and if a director/set designer wants a set with 3 windows that each have an independent still image projected onto it, plus an overhead movie running, I'd like to get an idea of hardware and software that would provide this, preferably with a single PC and multiple video output hardware. 

Mind you, this would also not be a permanent installation option, I'd like it to be able to load onto a rolling cart and be used in any of our performance spaces.


----------



## soundlight (Sep 16, 2008)

Then I'd say SCS Standard or Professional version is what you're looking for. I'm also a die-hard PC user, but when I only have to interface with Qlab and not really deal with the awful OS, I'm fine.

For audio interfaces for the whole deal I cannot recommend the Echo Audio Audiofire interfaces highly enough. Great quality, easy to interface with sound cue programs, multiple ins and outs, so forth. I love our Audiofires. We have two Audiofire 12 units for interfacing all of our audio outs for multichannel sound in each of our theatre spaces, and also for MIDI interfacing. If you're going to buy a new dedicated computer, get one that can sit on a rackmount shelf, then set up a rack cart with the monitor on top and a slide out keyboard/mouse tray from the rack. Great for equipment stability (so you don't have to ratchet strap down your gear to keep it from moving), and great for ease-of-use.


----------



## Herr_Sprecker (Sep 17, 2008)

Problem is, SCS runs videos only. I need something that can sequence any number of still pictures and/or videos, with capacity for 1, 2, 4, or more potential video devices.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Sep 17, 2008)

So this is the kind of thing on your wish list? 
Worked with them, loved them, way out of your price range.


----------



## Herr_Sprecker (Sep 18, 2008)

Not quite, that's far beyond what we need.

My mind works like the structure of a sound cueing system structure, where you have a controlling computer, a multiple-output audio device, and the resulting amps and speakers that produce the results. That's kind of what I am looking for here, except for controlling still images or video. A single computer connected to the video equivalent of a hub or multiple-output device, with a cueing program that allows you to create a cue of still images and/or videos and decide what video device to play/display them on.


----------



## Herr_Sprecker (Sep 19, 2008)

Let me change the thought on this. 

First and foremost, I'd really like to get a better idea of what software is out there for controlling video or still images. We're using powerpoint on the projection show we're working on, but that's a bit sticky, and rather unhappy with multiple video control. SCS10 solves the video issue, but doesn't help with still images unless first converted to a video. I figure there has to be some kind of video cueing program out there, given the rising popularity of projection in theatre. Any ideas?

Second question, and this is more for those experienced in computer technology. Let us suppose we are working on a show that has a total of 5 projectors, each to show something different. Would the preferred technological control approach be some kind of video distributor/amplifier with 5 independent outputs (hard to find so far) or a computer with 5 video cards or other video devices? Any thoughts?


----------



## museav (Sep 20, 2008)

Herr_Sprecker said:


> I'm really trying to avoid the free options, and this will not be for a church environment. This is going for a theatre environment, and if a director/set designer wants a set with 3 windows that each have an independent still image projected onto it, plus an overhead movie running, I'd like to get an idea of hardware and software that would provide this, preferably with a single PC and multiple video output hardware.


This seems to reflect some ignorance regarding church productions. Some churches are essentially doing a full theatrical and broadcast production every week and many church's technical staff, systems and capabilities exceed most theatres. In fact one of the most high tech theatres in this area is part of a private school and used as a church on Sundays. So don't dismiss something just because of the context for which it was originally developed or what the facility is called.

You keep referencing wanting to display still images or video. It sounds like the display devices are video displays (projectors, flat panels, etc.) so they display video. Think about it, your computer monitor is not displaying a still graphic, it is displaying a video signal with the same image for every frame that is generated by your video card. So to present a still graphic on a video display requires that graphic being converted to a video signal, either in advance or using a device that can generate a video signal from the graphic (e.g. a computer with a graphics card or a still store device), but you can't just display a still graphics file on a video display.

A "video distribution/amplifier" is a device that provides multiple outputs of the same video source and that doesn't seem to be what you really want. If you wish to show the same or different media on multiple displays then you need to think in terms of a dedicated source for each display and/or matrix routing.


It sounds like one option might be something like this, Alcorn McBride Digital Binloop Features, with one player per video display and controlled by any show control software that will provide the required programmable MIDI or serial control. Another option may be a computer based multimedia show software that handles multiple outputs such as ShowMagic, ShowMagic Show Control Software. You might also want to join the the Show Control list at Richmond Sound Design - Show Control & Virtual Sound Systems - Show Control Mailing List, there may be more ideas there.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Sep 20, 2008)

MuseAV, I don't think Herr_Sprecker intended on belittling church productions, but was insinuating that the free software is not to the level he is looking for and I'm sure he knows about the mega-church productions. However, the mega-church is not the norm and as you stated are highly advanced technically and also do not use the free software (no insult to those that do). I also think that what was meant about turning stills into video is a jpeg into an avi file (or similar) since video (moving pictures) playback software does not always handle still (non-moving picture) images very well, especially on free (read limited option) software. 
That being said, I just looked at that ShowMagic that you suggested and it looks pretty cool. I'm definitely going try the demo.

Herr_Sprecker, another option you may want to consider is GrassValley Turbo. This is a Windows based PC purpose built as a video playback machine (standard def video). This is a user friendly playback system (even if you are a Mac guy) that will allow you to pull video off a DVD, transfer direct media files, or record live from an exterior source. I recommend that if you go this option to use an external monitor and not use the onboard LCD.

An example of the matrix routing that MuseAV was referring to, check out Grass Valley's line of routers. There are other manufacturers that are just as good, just using this pdf as a reference since you did not seem to know about this type of hardware.
A video router will take multiple sources and send them to multiple outputs as a matter of distribution (combination up to you). This is preferrable than trying to build a computer with 5 video cards/outputs as you were suggesting, simply for processing power.


----------



## Herr_Sprecker (Sep 21, 2008)

I find myself confused. Nothing of my previous posts said or suggested that I was belitting or downgrading church productions at all. Some of the replies to my question made it sound like I was looking for a solution for a church, and that was not the case. A mere correction of project intent. Ignorance regarding church productions? Dismissal? No, I merely stated my project was for a theatre and not a church, regardless of how extensive some churches may be in their choice of service delivery. Quite franky, I'm insulted that there was any insinuation of belittlement.

Let me clarify on terms here. I define Still Image, in the context of projection, as a picture file that does not move or contain motion (like a movie clip or such). Terribly sorry for having apparently mis-used the term 'video' in the place of 'movie clip' or 'motion video' or any of the terms that might be applied. Does this clarify in any way what I mean when I use the terms still image vs video?

In the production I have been working on right now, we are using 2 digital projectors, connected to 2 computers, each running power point presentations to display images that do not contain any motion video (hence, still image). To the audience, director, etc, these are still images. If another production were to come up where the director would like to have 5 projection screens, each with their own digital projector, and each projector could possibly display image files without motion (still images) or movie clips, I would like to be able to have an idea of what I would need in hardware and software to make this possible. Ideally, I would prefer not to have multiple computers. So, would the single computer need to (or could it) contain multiple video boards? Or would there be an external multiple output video device with outputs that could be independently referenced? And what software program would allow a cueing sequence that would, on each firing, change one, two, or all of the projector images to either a new still image picture file or some kind of movie clip?

Does this clarify?


----------



## ruinexplorer (Sep 21, 2008)

Herr_Sprecker said:


> Nothing of my previous posts said or suggested that I was belitting or downgrading church productions at all.



I assumed as much which is why I was helping clarify.


> In the production I have been working on right now, we are using 2 digital projectors, connected to 2 computers, each running power point presentations to display images that do not contain any motion video (hence, still image). To the audience, director, etc, these are still images. If another production were to come up where the director would like to have 5 projection screens, each with their own digital projector, and each projector could possibly display image files without motion (still images) or movie clips, I would like to be able to have an idea of what I would need in hardware and software to make this possible. Ideally, I would prefer not to have multiple computers. So, would the single computer need to (or could it) contain multiple video boards? Or would there be an external multiple output video device with outputs that could be independently referenced? And what software program would allow a cueing sequence that would, on each firing, change one, two, or all of the projector images to either a new still image picture file or some kind of movie clip?
> 
> Does this clarify?



It's quite clear. I think the problem that you will run into is that even if you use a video card that is has multiple outputs and I believe you will be limited to 4 (I don't know of any motherboard that will allow mutiple video cards to be running at the same time), I am not sure that there are any playback programs built for this type of application. The GV Turbo that I suggested before is limited to 2 outputs and that is a custom built system. I will search some more, but frankly your safest route will be multiple computers utilizing a matrix router. You would have to trigger the computers individually or use a presenter cue system like this Cue Lights, Speaker Timers, Laser Pointers and projector accessories which is made to trigger programs like PowerPoint.


----------



## SHARYNF (Sep 21, 2008)

This whole area gets very interesting but can also get extremely expensive

Here are some approaches:

In general it is best to select on format for input and have all the sources.
If you do NOT need to try to have one image automatically spanned across all the projectors, then one approach would be to get a vga matrix switch put a converter on the output of any dvd player, get rs23e controlled versions use the computer output all set the the same resolution, and then get an app to trigger them. Not the easiest, and not overly automated

You could use a software package like Arkaos which has a midi and a dmx version, you would need to get a package for each pc/mac and you would need to convert your powerpoint presentations to video OR get a RGB capture card. Since theis package is midi or dmx controlled you would have the automation., You could with re cableing get an image to span 2 projectors so you have some flexibility. 

You could look at High End Systems Catalyst and newer image servers but here you are looking at lots of money

I have a system I put together using some ex miltary comand and control dispaly systems allows me to take 4 inputs and spread any one over either 2 horizontal projectors, of 4 in a quad or select any of the inputs and put it in a fixed projector, and I also have the ability to take any input and either combine 6 video sources or a combination of 4 video/vga sources. I don't have any automation but usually it is a pretty fixed setup. 

It really depends on your budget, how much "instant/on demand" stuff you need to do, if you have a more set production that you need to trigger etc.

I would tend to say that having 4 or 5 pc/s each with Arkaos and a mini feed MIGHT be the least expensive way to go since you can pretty much get reasonable powered PC for not all that much. A server rack of pc's probably will not work as they usually only have low end inexpensive vga output.
So I would guess you could put something togther for under 10 grand

Sharyn


----------



## btalbott (Oct 6, 2008)

I use Pro Presenter by Renewed Vision.


----------



## PhantomD (Oct 17, 2008)

There is a program called Presenter which I have never used but is much touted around here:

Discovery Systems :: Presenter 4 Overview


----------



## NickJones (Nov 30, 2008)

Raktor said:


> We used a licensed version of Easy Worship for our worship services - one of the best pay-for pieces of presentation software out there for that sort of thing.
> 
> It lets you get snippets from DVDs, imports powerpoints, plays normal videos and does song lyrics and scriptures. Definitely focused on a worship type environment though. The dual display is the key functionality of it, and is what made my job managing multimedia so much easier.



Easyworship is OK, not too good on the video side though, I have been using it for the past to years and I am starting to change over to power presenter. media shout is better, and if you have a Mac, try power-presenter. Its really good, we are using it for our presentation night, hope this helps.

Nick

Ps, use a desktop pc, not a laptop, if it has a dedicated video card, it is less likely to stuff up. Trust me, I have had _both_ backup laptops die, not good.


----------



## dbaxter (Dec 12, 2008)

You may also look at Cue Player Premium Plus. http://www.cueplayer.com It requires a second video card and can also slave drive a second computer/projector.


----------



## cbmac (Dec 16, 2008)

Try the video enabled version of CuePlayerPremium.

Baxel Data Systems - Cue Player Premium

Easy to use and reasonably priced.

Mac


----------

